# Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "



## Kleenus (4. Februar 2008)

Hi 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Ausrüstung auf den Onlineshop " nordfishing77 " gestoßen. 
www.nordfishing77.at 
Der Shop hat fast nur Karpfensachen aber verdammt günstig ! 
z.B. die Sänger Pro T Ebro Carp 360cm 3,00 lbs  für nur 37,77 € !  
Der Shop wirbt mit unschlagbaren Eröffnungspreisen aber kann das sein ? 
Ich würde für : 
3 x Sänger Pro T Ebro Carp 360cm 3,00 lbs 
und 
3 x Sänger ULTRA TEC BIG RUNNER 70 FREILAUFROLLE 
nur 229,62 € Bezahlen !  
+ 7,9 € Versand  

Insg. 237,52 € 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Was meint ihr dazu ? Da ist doch was faul oder ?  

Und was meint ihr zu der Rute und Rolle ? 

Lg Kristian


----------



## Karpfendengeler (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

Hallo ich bins nochmal ! Schau in deinem anderen Thread da hab ich dir ein Bild reingestellt ! Daran ist nichts faul !!! Mein Kollege hat sie auch zu diesem Preis bekommen !! Schlag zu !! 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen:vik:


----------



## Kaljan (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*



Kleenus schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Ausrüstung auf den Onlineshop " nordfishing77 " gestoßen.
> www.nordfishing77.at
> Der Shop hat fast nur Karpfensachen aber verdammt günstig !
> ...



moin Kristian , 
hmmm... 
die preise sind schon sehr heftig klein, ich denke mal nicht, dass da was faul ist , weil die sind auch bei ebay vertreten, wenn ich mich nicht täusche . 

mfG Kaljan


----------



## Kaljan (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

hat jmd. von euch schon mit der "ANACONDA ABHAKMATTE SPEZIAL NORDFISHING77" bekanntschaften gemacht? 
Man sieht nämlich auf dem Bild kaum etwas .
Wie sind die kanten , erhöht? 
Kann man die matte als wiegesack nutzen? 
schwimmt die matte ? 

mfG Kaljan |wavey:


----------



## catch-and-release (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

Die meisten Matten sind mit Schaumstoff, Styropor und ähnlichem gepolstert also nehme ich mal an das sie schwimmt.


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

hui ui ui der laden ist ja wirklich sehr interessant...

anaconda sensible touch 2 und shimano beatsmaster latten recht günstig... da sollte man aber mal überlegen...

und der rest ist auch nicht teuer, da kann man aber gut schnäppkes machen... :m


----------



## SteffenG (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

hallo also es kommt drauf an in sachen rod pod sind die sau teuer wenn ich sehe was dort das grand sniper von cygnet kostet von daher nicht alles ist billig


----------



## Kaljan (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*



SteffenG schrieb:


> hallo also es kommt drauf an in sachen rod pod sind die sau teuer wenn ich sehe was dort das grand sniper von cygnet kostet von daher nicht alles ist billig



das stimmt wohl, doch der rest, z.B ruten und rollen sind schon recht preiswert. 

könnte ihr evlt. noch dazu was sagen ?:


> hat jmd. von euch schon mit der "ANACONDA ABHAKMATTE SPEZIAL NORDFISHING77" bekanntschaften gemacht?
> Man sieht nämlich auf dem Bild kaum etwas .
> Wie sind die kanten , erhöht?
> Kann man die matte als wiegesack nutzen?
> schwimmt die matte ?



mfG Kaljan#h


----------



## Drillmaschine (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

.. habe dort auch zwei Beastmaster für 140 Tacken bestellt. Top Abwicklung. Bei einer Rute habe ich beim ersten Fischen einen Schaden festgestellt. Hatte nach kurzem Telefonat gleich nen neues Rutenteil #6.


----------



## Carp1985 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

Zuschlagen!!! Top Ware!!!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

vielleicht gibts bei Angelkram auch sowas wie bei Kleidung ne 2.Wahl ??;+
daher vielleicht so "billig"|kopfkrat


----------



## Kaljan (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> vielleicht gibts bei Angelkram auch sowas wie bei Kleidung ne 2.Wahl ??;+
> daher vielleicht so "billig"|kopfkrat



könnte sein |kopfkrat
oder vom lkw gefallen ? #c:q


----------



## FischAndy1980 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

das zweite hast du gesagt:q


----------



## Kaljan (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

ist ja nur ein scherz :q

ich werde dort auch die tage bestellen. 
Aber ich denke mal, wenn die bei ebay keine negative bewertungen haben , spricht es für sich, die qualität soll ja perfekt sein . 
also ich werde zuschlagen !! 

mfG kaljan


----------



## Hunter85 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

Ich kaufe schon seit über 1 Jahr bei Nordfishing77 ein und ich hatte noch nichts negatives! Top Abwicklung Super Preise und netter Kontakt!
habe mir bisher nen carp chair, 15kg boilies, 2 anaconda carp hocker xl und 16! Dosen Pop Ups (Stück0,77€)!!! gekauft!
Kann den Shop jedem nur empfehlen!


----------



## Merlinrs (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

Also günstig ist nur der Sänger kram bei denen der Rest ist dann nicht wirklich günstig.


----------



## Drillmaschine (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*



Hunter85 schrieb:


> habe mir bisher nen carp chair, 15kg boilies, 2 anaconda carp hocker xl und 16! Dosen Pop Ups (Stück0,77€)!!! gekauft!
> Kann den Shop jedem nur empfehlen!


 
... und kannst du die Boilies empfehlen?;+ |wavey:


----------



## SteffenG (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

das würd ich auch sagen die Sänger Anaconda sind recht günstig aber mit dem Rest ist der Shop um einiges teurer bzw gleich mit anderen vondaher gillt halt immer noch preisvergleich !!!Jeder Händler hat andere Sachen günstiger von daher immer umschauen !!!
Aber das da was faul sein soll glaube ich nicht !!!


----------



## Hunter85 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

Es kommt halt auch drauf an wo du mit den murmeln fischt...
ein boilie ist nie in allen gewässern gut.
der kann an dem einen see super fängig sein und am see der 200m weiter weg ist ist er der letzte dreck.
ich hab bisher gute erfahrungen gemacht.
Eine Fanggarantie gibt er, wie jeder andere boilie auch, leider nicht


----------



## opi2001 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

*nordfishing77 ist ein Top Ebayerhändler mit Top Ware,habe selber schon tolles Zeug gekauft bei denen!!!! Ist nicht bloss Schrott, gute Ware zu fairen Preisen .
*


----------



## magic feeder (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

ich habe die seite direkt mal in den favoriten vorgemerkt.....


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

ich bin schwer am überlegen ob ich bei der sensible touch 2 nicht zugreifen soll... |kopfkrat


----------



## asuselite (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*



Kaljan schrieb:


> hat jmd. von euch schon mit der "ANACONDA ABHAKMATTE SPEZIAL NORDFISHING77" bekanntschaften gemacht?
> Man sieht nämlich auf dem Bild kaum etwas .
> Wie sind die kanten , erhöht?
> Kann man die matte als wiegesack nutzen?
> ...


----------



## Kaljan (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

"ANACONDA ABHAKMATTE SPEZIAL NORDFISHING77"  : 

ich hab dort ne mail mal hingeschickt und die haben mir geschrieben, gerade zum wiegen ist die matte nicht geeignet, mehr hat er auch nicht geschrieben. 

ich denke mal, dass die schwimmt, aber ich glaub nicht, dass die matte erhöhte kanten hat . 

mfG Kaljan


----------



## asuselite (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

also lieber auf die altbekannten modelle zurückgreifen!!
thx für die auskunft!!#6:vik:

greetz asus|wavey:


----------



## delkim007 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

Hallo Leute !
Wer Sänger-Anaconda Tackle kaufen will denjenigen kann ich nur den Nordfishing 77 empfehlen . Das sind wohl echt unschlagbare Preise bein Anac. Tackle , es sind aber die Shimano Preise auch nicht so schlecht.

Ich kaufe fast mein ges. Tackle bei dem , hab die Preise auch mit anderen TD in meiner Umgebung verglichen und habe festgestellt dass der Nordfishing um mind 20-30% billiger ist.
Zur Ware selbst kann ich nur sagen:1A  
Auch der Versand klappt reibungslos, auch der Chef von dem Laden ist ein sehr netter/kompetenter Kerl.
Selbst wer noch Zweifel hatt braucht eh nur mal seine Bewertungen im Ebay ansehn.

Ich habe ihn mal am Tel. darauf angesprochen wieso  er so gute preise machen kann , darauf hatt er sich mit folgender Erklärung geäussert: Da es zw. ihm und Sänger keinen Zwischenhändler mehr gibt........... Ja kann er es natürlich um das billiger an den Endkunden weitergeben.
Ist für mich sehr einleuchtend.

Lg. Delkim007


----------



## Kleenus (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

Danke delkim007 !
Jetzt brauche ich nurnoch das passende Gld und dann mach ich nen "Großeinkauf" 
Lg


----------



## Blink* (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

ja, wie schon erwähnt wurde die "ANACONDA ABHAKMATTE SPEZIAL NORDFISHING77" ist eine reine abhakmatte, also nicht zum wiegen geeignet - eine reine matte ohne irgendwelche schlaufen/bänder etc.


----------



## nemles (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

So, muß nun auch mal ne Lanze für diesen Shop brechen. Hab ne Iron Claw Rute bei denen gekauft, ca 60€ unter Askari-Katalog Preis und Lieferung innerhalb einer Woche.

Spitze :vik:


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

Finger weg! Rippen nachvollziehbar mit den Preisen... #h


----------



## Nico HB (9. August 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Finger weg! Rippen nachvollziehbar mit den Preisen... #h




Rippen nachvollziehbar mit den Preisen?Was bedeutet das?


----------



## tarpoon (25. November 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

würd ich auch gern wissen! wie sind denn im moment die erfahrungen mit diesem shop
überlege nämlich zwei rollen zu bestellen????

gruß heiko


----------



## MrFloppy (25. November 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

ich hab bei denen auch schon bestellt. super abwicklung, die schicken ne mail, wenn das paket losgeschickt wird mit der tracking-nummer. hab von der bestellung bis zum erhalt grad ne woche warten müssen. der shop ist sehr empfehlenswert. der preisunterschied kommt m. e. auch durch die händlermarge von 100% zustande. der händler verlangt einfach bis zu 100% mehr als er im ek bezahlt, das ist überall so. 
der händler verlangt evtl. nur 70% über ek.


----------



## derwaldi (26. November 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*



> Finger weg! Rippen nachvollziehbar mit den Preisen...


 
Du meinst wohl dass die artikel gefälscht sind,oder was???


----------



## turm13 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

keine ahnung was der post heißen soll. ich glaube jedoch man kann sicher sein dass hier keine gefälschten waren verkauft werden. siehe bewertungen bei ebay, sowas hält man nicht geheim. auch meine eigenen erfahrungen waren durchweg positiv!
Gr Sebastian


----------



## greece68 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

Hat jemand mal gesehen, was die TP FB 2500 und die Stella 2500 aktuell auf Ebay kosten....?
Das sind europaweit die besten Preise...vor allem die Stella bekommst Du nirgends günstiger! Auch Dir Fireblood ist sehr güstig; lt. Telefonat sind die Generalimporteur für Shimano in AT und deshalb können die solche Preise machern.
Wenn man die EK Listen mancher Händeler sieht, z.B. Daiwa Airity 2508 €259,- VK bei machen €259,- (Firshermans) oder Infinity Q Zaion EK €319,- VK € 319,-(Fishermans), dann fragt man sich doch, was für eine Margenverteilung hier stattfindet und warum hier Japan Rollen nicht angeboten werden...würde keiner mit nem Händleraufschlag bezahlen (oder was würde ne Japan TP wohl hier kosten?)!!
Also fleißig bei Nordfishing kaufen, dann bleiben die Preise auch so niedrig und ich kann im Sommer ne Stella evtl. ergattern...!
#6


----------



## Fassl (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

Ich kann euch nur sagen der Shop ist erste Sahne 
keine Angst da ist alles Bestens.


----------



## Joschkopp (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

Hab dort auch schon bestellt und alles war TOP! #6


----------



## werner642 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

Hallo,habe bei dem Shop Nordfidhing 77 letztes Jahr eine Shimanno Big Baitrunner gekauft und das unter dem Sonderangebotspreis von Askari. Dazu noch kostenlos eine schöne kleine Angelrolle ..Kann nur sagen,super Shop.Mir einer sehr guten Komunikation.Gruß Werner


----------



## Henning95 (17. Dezember 2010)

*Frage*

Hey,

ich wollte mal Fragen ob jemand von euch dem Verkäufer Nordfishing77 kennt.

Ich weis nicht ob er ein vertrauter Verkäufer ist, weil er seit ca. 2 Wochen nicht auf meine Mails antwortet.

Vielen Dank


----------



## fakr (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Frage*

Schau mal hier rein:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=119409

Dort steht schon einiges zu dem Shop. Ich habe im Herbst diesen Jahres dort einmal bestellt, kam auch alles an, nur die AGB sind meiner Meinung nach etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ... habe ich erst nach der Bestellung gesehen und werde aus diesem Grund dort künftig nichtmehr bestellen.


----------



## trixi-v-h (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

Ich habe vor zwei Wochen dort ein schickes Röllchen über ebay gekauft. Im grossen Ganzen schnell geliefert und auch die Kommunikation hat recht gut geklappt. Einziges Manko was ich feststellen konnte sind die Widerrufsregeln des Verkäufers, aber wenn man weiss was man will sollten diese nicht das Problem sein. Von mir ein eindeutiges Ja zum Verkäufer.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

Ich hab bei denen auch den Umsatz angekurbelt  Wo man allerdings aufpassen muss, ist die Regelung bezüglich von Gewährleistung und Garantie. Es ist eben kein deutscher Händler und agiert im Rahmen österreichischen Verbraucherrechts.


----------



## rene1210 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Onlineshop " nordfishing77 "*

Hallo! 
Also wer dort kauft ist selber schuld...
...oder hatte beim ersten Einkauf Glück und noch keine Reklamation 

schaut euch mal in diversen Foren (Wallerforum usw.) um, da spricht keiner schön von dieser Firma und ich kann´s bestätigen.
Schuld ist immer der Botendienst und nie NF77, wenns denen ihr Versicherung zahlt und die Firma NF77 braucht nur eine neue Bestellen und bekommts zweimal verkauft, praktisch oder?
Dadurch auch diese Preise, ob man das unterstützt muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

Glg und Petri!


----------

